
The Pentagon Needs You to Help Them Take Down Small Drones - jonbaer
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/08/pentagon-needs-you-help-them-take-down-small-drones/130727/
======
jcbeard
So why not something like Iron Dome? I mean, even a basic old school phalanx
system could "shotgun" a drone out of the sky. I'm guessing a generic RF
jamming system likely would work well too here. So then there's the hacking
potential....does the pentagon want to get these drones in tact? Or do they
really just want them knocked out, b/c knocking out could take a myriad of far
more primitive (kinetic) solutions than hacking.

------
Dowwie
Train birds of prey.

